# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  //// طريقة سهلة معرفة رقم اي موديم انوي بدون لجوء لمصلحة الزبناء او البحث عن رقم /////esn

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم  اخواني لاحظت  كثير من الاشخاص يواجهون مشكلة في الحصول على رقم موديم انوي عن طريق وضع رقم ESN لانه تم حدف هذه الخاصة او الميزة من الموقع الرسمي للشركة انوي  و لهذا احببت ان اضع هذا الموضوع كالمساعدة الاشخاص للحصول على الرقم الموديم بدون اتصال بمصلحة الزبناء و الطريقة سهلة جدا ملاحظة :  تم الشرح الطريقة على الموديم LG LUD-800  1- دخول للبرنامج الخاص بالموديم للاتصال  2- الاتصال بموديم و يجب ان يكون فارغ التعبئة  I  II  3- عندما يتم التصال  حاول الدخول لاي موقع  سيتم تحويل تلقائيا لموقع انوي للتعبئة لانه لا توجد تعبئة طبعا  4- اضغط على كلمة en cliquant ici   5- كما ترى ظهر رقم الموديم تلقائيا كما هو موضح في الصور  و ايضا تم وضع سطر بلون الاحمر على الجملة التي  تقول انه يتم وضع الرقم تلقائيا   و في الخير اتمنى ان اكون توفقت في شرح  و الموضوع موجه للفئة محددة  التي تجد صعوبة في معرفة رقم الموديم و تحياتي

----------


## abdovitch

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

